# I am perplexed - you people need to THINK



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

YUP, these are people who want the best of both worlds. Build cheap (and incorrectly) without permits but want to enjoy the extra money when they sell. Too bad they don't realize that a halfway desent Home Inspector can easily find the flaws. Then they complain because they are required to fix the abominations they created.


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

WRT to the inspectors...let's not forget that not all (inspectors) are easy to deal with. I've had both ends of the spectrum...the most arrogant nit-pick SOB, to "if you have questions call me". I'd guess many HO are not prepared to talk confidently about their project with the inspector and let the intimidation get the best of 'em. You have to be prepared to ask and answer sometimes hard detailed questions. Don't let them bully you though...they work for you.


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky (Nov 18, 2007)

Hence the phrase "pay me now, or pay me later."


----------



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

Need to get ya some of those anti-knot thong panties... :laughing: 


I'd love to get something for nothing, but I'd feel guilty about it. Sure, if I can save a buck or hundreds and I can DIY, I'll do it. I want to do it right, though, so I don't have to do it again. Learning is like an addiction. I do spend extra money on overkill, but it's better than a crapshoot on a guy who may not want to be working that day. I totally agree that some of the info on TV shows gives people too much confidence and they get in over their heads. These TV shows are also putting a lot of the so-called "handyman" types out of business. It's good to have boards like this with free information from people who can share REAL experience. Research can only go so far. It's up to guys like you to teach us idiots the proper way of doing things, or to hire someone else. So thank you Mr. PerplexedbunchedknottedpantywedgeGuy!



_"A ONE that isn't cold is scarcely a ONE at all." _-Strongbad; Cold Ones


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Just an observation...
> 
> But when some of you assinine cheapo or poor homeowners want to take stupid shortcuts, bend the rules


Honestly, I've seen this attribute more commonly in git-r-dun contractors who just want the check fast than with DIY HOs who tend to want it done right. Of course there is the occasional flipper, home seller or renter trying to cobble something together well enough to get out the door....but these aren't real home owners working for the long term improvement of their house.


----------



## HandyPete (Mar 23, 2008)

Geezzzz....I'm not sure that kind of talk is going to help the DIY's on this site :no:.

I've been in the trade for over 35 years and have quite a few thoughts of my own but, I keep that kind of talk for my buddies when were drink'n brewskies!

:whistling2:

_pete


----------



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

Mr. PerplexedbunchedknottedpantywedgeGuy!


:laughing::laughing::laughing:Now thats humorous............................:thumbsup:


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

As an inspector I'd rather deal with the homeowner over the fly-by-night know-nothing remodelers than I have occasionally encountered. Even though the homeowner may have no idea what they're doing, most of the want to do it right. The cheapo remodelers I mentioned often want to get down the road with the check in their pocket.

Nothing wrong with people wanting to do their own work and seeking help in doing it. Where some people go wrong is not knowing when they're in over their head.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

thekctermite said:


> As an inspector I'd rather deal with the homeowner over the fly-by-night know-nothing remodelers than I have occasionally encountered. Even though the homeowner may have no idea what they're doing, most of the want to do it right. The cheapo remodelers I mentioned often want to get down the road with the check in their pocket.
> 
> Nothing wrong with people wanting to do their own work and seeking help in doing it. Where some people go wrong is not knowing when they're in over their head.


This is all part of what Lawn Guys is stating. 
It's NOT just homeowners. It's flippers, so-called contractors, DIYers, handymen, and more, that do what he is saying in the OP. 

This is especially true in the electrical forum IMO. We get all kinds looking for just the answers they want to hear. Then when they get told the harsh truth, they get all snotty and throw out all sorts of typical nasty comments.
I mean seriously. Someone will come on and say _"How do I replace my main service panel?"_!!! How the hell do you answer that without being honest?
When the question is posed that way there is but ONE simple answer! 

I understand exactly what Lawn Guys is saying.

Yes, we all know there are hack and shyster "contractors" out there. That is NOT the point. This is a DIY forum and that is the topic.


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes, Petey gets it. Sometimes the true answer is "If I have to explain it to you, you wouldn't understand." And he's right on the money - Sometimes Homeowners DO want to hear what they want to hear.

Further, while I'm venting, let me say this...

I am not buying for a minute all these stories about people "finishing my basement" into craft rooms, home offices, (with kitchenETTES) or running 100 amp feeders and gas heat into their detached garages for "a welder and working on my cabinetmaking hobby." What a load of crap!

Most of you people are building illegal apartments - don't think you're fooling anybody. And nobody runs 100 amps to a garage for a HOBBY. Or a "overnight remote guest cottage." This is what people do who who live in the Hamptons, and they hire professionals - if you're doing this yourself, it's for an illegal cabinetmaking BUSINESS or an illegal apartment.


----------



## warmsmeallup (Apr 3, 2008)

I really don't want to take sides BUT :wink: ...isn't it just like watching something on TV that you don't like...and continuing to watch it?!

This is a DIY forum. Yes, people are here to find out if they can do it themselves and will try to do it themselves, whether they get in over their heads or not. That's what we're here for. It's not your personal phone number that requires YOU to answer all questions asked. Life's too short to get all *knotted up* about it.


----------



## Silk (Feb 8, 2008)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> And nobody runs 100 amps to a garage for a HOBBY. Or a "overnight remote guest cottage." This is what people do who who live in the Hamptons, and they hire professionals - if you're doing this yourself, it's for an illegal cabinetmaking BUSINESS or an illegal apartment.


I would say damn near all the new garages that have gone up around my area in the last 10 years or longer have have 100 amp panels installed. It's not that people need it, it's that everybody "thinks" they need it. Just like everybody with a 1200 square foot house with gas heat thinks they need a 200 amp panel. I blame the realtors who use it as a selling point.

And I'm not in the Hamptons. I'm in a rural area with only 12,000 people in the whole county.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

Lawn Guy, I am with Silk on this part. 
I will also say, on LI there is almost no such thing as a legal apartment in a home/house. Illegal apartments are rampant on the Island.

Off LI, there are TONS of "apartments" in basements, additions, attics, two-families, etc. Pretty much all being legal. I realized this very quickly once I moved off the Island.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Speedy Petey said:


> This is all part of what Lawn Guys is stating.
> It's NOT just homeowners. It's flippers, so-called contractors, DIYers, handymen, and more, that do what he is saying in the OP.
> 
> This is especially true in the electrical forum IMO. We get all kinds looking for just the answers they want to hear. Then when they get told the harsh truth, they get all snotty and throw out all sorts of typical nasty comments.
> ...


Speedy,

First off...thank you for all the helpful information and answers that you post on the site.

Secondly,....yes, there are some things that are DIY projects, and MANY things that are *not*. I never cease to be amazed, at the some of the "projects' that a small minority attempt, that are in the spectrum of (not just "Professional-Knowledge-Territory")...but are: *"Serious-Experienced-Professional"* territory.

When these few are told to *call-in* an "experienced professional", they sometimes "balk"...or get offended....

To each his/her own....

As licensed professionals, all you can do is advise...whether they choose to listen....is entirely up to them...

The reality is this: 
There are projects that intimidate the pros (the guys/gals that do it fulltime)....and even they will choose, at times, to call in the specialized and experienced professionals (Those that specialize in a particular "area" -24/7)...if the professionals have the sense to do it, why can't those, not in the field, consent to that as a viable option?


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

As a newbie diyer, one should have the common sense to know what they can and cannot do, without jeopardizing themselves and the people around them.

I would never attempt anything that I know would cause potential damage or harm in the slightest way. 

We all have to recognize our limits. 

Thanks to all the pros giving us their opinions and advice and we all should appreciate that.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Knucklez (Oct 21, 2007)

yummy mummy - agreed 100% thanks to all the pros that make this website happen in the first place :thumbsup:

i am a DIY homeowner. my basic philosophy is to overkill everything i do so that it will "last 50 years". if i were a pro, it probably WOULD last 50 years.. but a DIY can make mistakes or think they did something good but not. so, 50 year job is more like 15 years.. so that's ok. 15 years is acceptable. so my thought of build it to last 50 years is really meaning, build it to last at least 15 years.. but if done right should last 50 years. confused yet? ha. 

also, i always have some $ in the bank so that i can call in a pro if i totally get in over my head. i'm doing this because i enjoy the DIY work and satisfaction, plus it keeps me out of trouble on the weekends:laughing:. 

i've had to call in the pros on a few occassions.. when my main water valve leaked. when i needed a new roof. when i needed a new furnace. when i needed an air conditioner (ok, i didn't actually _need_ an air conditioner.. but its nice to have luxury). 

on the subject of inspectors and reality.. there's a big difference between the city inspector and someone that inspects homes for people during the house purchase process. one person will demand that you rip it all out and fine your ass, while the other person will demand that the home seller fix it first (to which they respond "the house price just went up 50K, still interested?").

anyway, check out some of my projects over in the showcase area. i really appreciate your comments or constructive criticism. *its really helpful also for the pros to comment on things that were done right and wrong* so that DIYers that read my posts in the future can get even more useful information!

my shower project, denshield backerboard, tiled walls
http://www.diychatroom.com/showthread.php?t=17525

my toilet install, 90 year old home
http://www.diychatroom.com/showthread.php?t=18518

my floor refurbish project
http://www.diychatroom.com/showthread.php?t=19861

my kitchen reno - concrete countertops
http://www.diychatroom.com/showthread.php?t=19987

***********************************************************

thx again to all the pros! :thumbsup:


----------



## steve1234 (Sep 13, 2007)

whoa....Interesting post. I'm not sure what kind of "Comments? :whistling2: " you were looking for, but here are a couple more....

warmsmeallup nailed it. DIY board, and DIYer's get you all bound up.....Why torture yourself and participate in this forum? I hope you're able to "work out" your panty issue.

It seems from your posts that you would immediately discredit any post that was not from a contractor, true? 

I think you are way off base to make such generalizations of "homeowners". There are just as many disparaging generalizations that can be made of "contractors". However, just as your generalizations are absurd, so would such generalizations of "contractors". 

There are good contractors and bad, and some that are very bad. There are skilled DIY'ers and not skilled DIY'ers, and yes, there are some that probably should just step away from the tools. I think most people here would agree.

I have seen the posts where I think...ooohhh, based on that question that person should not attempt that project. But I agree with Atlantic, all you can do is advise.

oh....... and darn, I really thought I was actually fooling you into believing the 100 amp service to the detached garage wasn't for the family of 4 that will be moving in. Now that you're on to me I better put a stop to that project . I think "all us people" will be running scared now knowing we can't sneak one past you.


----------



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

What color are your panties?  

Many good points, but the only side I'm on is the safe side (for now).

As for illegal living spaces in garages - yes, I've seen them. Mine is, in fact, a permitted "bonus room." I CANNOT put in a toilet like I wanted so I wouldn't have to run all the way to the other side of the house and miss good parts of the movie, and I would probably get a fine if I was caught sleeping on the couch. I think the additional panel only holds 80 amps. 100 amps would be more than ample for running a welder and the rest of my tools, and I don't see why you wouldn't have it in the garage. You could run a meth lab on way less. My cabinet making is not making me any money. I didn't know you needed a license for that too.

Aw, who cares? Just make sure to only hurt or kill yourself and no one or nothing else and make sure to not make a mess.

I appreciate all the honesty here.


----------



## Boz (Mar 15, 2008)

When I first started replying to this forum, I was amazed at some of the responses to my educated answers. But soon figured out who to respond to and who not to. If they would ask a fairly intellegent question, I would gladly help them out; I just like helping people. If they would not take my professional advice or were obviously in over there heads, I would just leave it alone. If you enjoy giving advice to people on projects, then do so, if you don't, then don't. I have also gained some knowledge myself on this forum. I had an appliance issue that I asked a question on, and received a very helpful, and intelligent response. None of us knows everything, and most are willing to learn from others. I find this site very enjoyable, If you do not, then quit b!tching and change the channel!


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky (Nov 18, 2007)

Sorry I refuse to run away from a problem. That is the way of scoundrels and weak people.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

I am fairly new here, and I'll be honest, it often feels like the pros get angry when they don't " hear what they want to hear" too

I thought the whole idea of this forum was pros and fellow DIYers sharing tips and know-how so that Home owners could correctly tackle jobs themself, but there seem to be at least a few people who whose standard answer is " call a pro " for pretty much everything, and others can get downright nasty at times ( don't beleive me ? reread this thread from the begining)

I appreciate most of the pros on this list, and there are some who seem super helpful and sometimes I wonder how they get anywork done during the day since they spend so much time answering our stupid questions

I feel that I've picked up a great deal of tips from answers to my questions, as well as reading posts that I was in no way involved in.

I really don't see how anyone should be making accusations like " you're just building an illegal apartment" based on a posters electrical question? and even if they are, why do you really care?

Like other ametuers on this list, I've had some bad experiences with " professional contractors" and I will sometimes inquire about jobs that i may have no business actually attempting, simply to assess the risks involved in DIY'ing it.

somebody was talking about the Home shows giving DIYers a false sense of knowledge and that may be true, but i will say that I watch the show Holmes on Homes and I think I would do a better "before" job that ANY of the so-called contractors he's cleaned up after...


----------



## elbee (Apr 19, 2008)

I like to DIY when I can, but I definitely know my limits. I am a small female, I wouldn't rent a jack hammer and try to use it myself. I wouldn't snake a sewer line. I wouldn't do anything where if I did it wrong, it could burn down my house or kill me in the process. I can paint. I can tape drywall. I can install a toilet. I can solder a copper pipe. I can fix my pvc pipes when they leak. I can pretty much fix anything on a car (except the engine and tranny). And all of these things I've learned by coming to sites like this.

It's really my car that started me down the DIY path. I hated going to get my car fixed because often I felt like I was being taken advantage of because I had no idea what the mechanic was talking about. I like being an informed consumer and I wasn't. Now that I know a lot about cars was I taken advantage of? Most of the time, no, but a few times yes. Now, when I need to take my car to a mechanic because the problem is beyond my skill level, I can have an intelligent dialog where I know what is wrong with the car and I know exactly what is going to be done with the car. I know basically what the job should cost based on the cost of the parts and the time it should take to get the job done. And now instead of feeling ripped off I gladly pay the mechanic his fee because I know the job was difficult, the parts were expensive and the work he did was worth every penny. 

If I can be an informed consumer when it comes to my car, why shouldn't I be an informed consumer when it comes to my house. It is the most important material possession I have. Sites like this have been invaluable. Because I love my house and I want the people who work on my house to know what they are doing. If I have a job that needs to be done, I can come here to find out the right way to do it. If it is simple enough, I can do it myself. If it is beyond my skill level, but within the skill set of my handyman (and I know him well enough to know his limitations too), then I will have him do it. And if it is beyond both of our skill sets, then I call an expert. When I hire someone to do the job I know the right questions to ask and based on what I learned here I can basically figure out if they know what they are doing. This has saved me many times from hiring the wrong people. 

Please continue to contribute to this site. You are helping a lot of people.


----------



## warmsmeallup (Apr 3, 2008)

elbee

You and all the other appreciative DIYers make the time spent, well worth it...always remember, we were a DIYer once too! We just took it to the next step.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Mr Chips said:


> ....but i will say that I watch the show Holmes on Homes and I think I would do a better "before" job that ANY of the so-called contractors he's cleaned up after...


To tell you the truth, we (and other general contractors) run into poor workmanship, miss-guided property owner attempts, improperly built, wrongly-altered, incorrectly repaired, etc....items and areas on 80% of the remodel and addition jobs we do. We just don't have cameras following us around to do broadcasts all of the messes, and all the clean ups, fixes, and corrections that we do.

Example (pictures at the end of the thread): http://www.diychatroom.com/showthread.php?p=113258#post113258


----------



## bofusmosby (Apr 30, 2007)

I can really appreciate the comments made on this thread. I am a TV tech by profession, and I have seen so many TVs that had been at other shops where the so-called tech was a complete idiot! They should have been run out of town. I am sure that all professions are like this as well. Some great, some good, and some horrible. I would never answer a question by a poster on this DYI forum about remodeling, but I have answered quite a few in the electronics section. Their is no shame in not knowing something, but there IS shame when you pretend to know somethig, when in reality, you don't. 

I have limits with my own house, and this is when I call in the pros. Unfortunately, later on, I realize that the work that the "pro" did was sub-standard in some cases. I believe the most important thing a pro can put into his or her job (besides the correct knowledge) is PRIDE. When I take the back off a television, if I see the wrong screws holding the back on, or missing screws, this is a good indication as to what I am going to find inside.

I also believe that before a question is asked, the poster should have already read about what the job intales, so the question will be an educated question. This is not always foolproof though. I wanted to do some plaster repair, so a read a lot, and watched many shows and vides on the subject. Unfortunately,, this was not good enough. Because of this site, I found that some of the old plaster can contain asbestos! I have never seen this mentioned on "this old House", or the other shows I have seen. In my books, I have never read about this fact either. Right now I have stopped in mid-stream, waiting to get the test results back on the plaster ingredients. This is thanks to this forum. It may have saved my life, or at least extended my life if its not too late. I would rather be scared of what might happen, then live my life in ingorance.

Thanks guys and gals for being here when we need you. When I post a question, I will always TRY to educate myself before the question is asked.


----------



## elbee (Apr 19, 2008)

bofusmosby said:


> Unfortunately, later on, I realize that the work that the "pro" did was sub-standard in some cases.


So true! The house we bought 4 years ago was turn key beautiful with incredible craftsmanship, but the guts of the house was crap. I know the previous owner of our house and I guarantee you he never DIY'd. I am sure he never even stepped foot in the attic where all the plumbing is. And I am sure the people he hired he thought were the best. He did a copper repipe probably 15 years ago. It turned out to be a partial copper repipe -which he probably didn't even know. The copper that they did put in is "M" rated. Well, now 15 years later we had horrible leaking in the galvanized pipes that were not torn out during the original repipe and we also had pin hole leaks in the "M" rated copper. We had to tear out all the galvanized and replace the "M" with "L". I am sure the previous owner saw the company he hired bringing copper pipes into the house and never thought anything of it. We are also having a lot of problems with our windows. Every window was handmade. They are hand distressed wood and they are beautiful. But, none of the windows have any flashing or waterproofing of any kind. The only thing keeping the water out of the walls is caulking. Why would someone put all of that time/money into hand crafting a window and not flash it properly? We now have to go through the process of rebuilding some of the windows and make sure the flashing is done properly.

I know this is a DIY site, but I think it is also a great site for pro's in that it strengthens the integrity of their profession. I wish every home owner would come here before they hired someone to do work on their house. It would insure that the people who are skilled, educated and know what they are doing are actually getting the jobs. I can't tell you how many times I have come across a post or a youtube video where a pro was explaining how to do something and I was so impressed by his/her knowledge that I would try to find out where this person is located so that I could hire them. Thus far, I have not come across someone like this in my area. I can't tell you how many times I have tried to hire someone and when I try to get a feeling on how the work is going to be done I get evasive non-answers. If someone can't even tell me how the work is going to be done, how can they even do the work? I am new to this community, but I plan on sticking around and hopefully learning a lot. I am looking forward to seeing this community grow.


----------



## micromind (Mar 9, 2008)

I've spent most of my career (35 years) in the construction trades, the last 18 as a commercial/industrial/ large residential electrician. There are 2 main reasons I post my opinions here. 

The first one is quite simply, safety. I usually post in the electrical forum, and this is one area where lack of knowledge can result in something a bit worse than a bad-looking job. For example, if you aren't careful building a deck, you end up with a lousy-looking deck. If you aren't careful with electrical, you're likely to have a fire, or worse yet, a funeral. 

The second reason is because I still remember what it feels like to know next to nothing, ask what I considered to be a valid question, and be ridiculed and belittled for asking something so stupid. Electricians are probably the worst at this. I can't help but wonder how many people have real questions, but are afraid to post them for fear of the above abuse. 

All questions and answers here are read by more than one person, and if the pros around here answer questions, regardless of the perceived motive, someone else who is afraid to ask might just gain enough knowledge to make their project a bit safer. 

In the short time I've been here, I've come to realize that there are indeed some people who want to know if it's OK to bust code, or how to hack something in. To those of us who have been around the block a few times, this is usually pretty obvious. In a case like this, I'll give the most professional answer I can, and usually explain why I think the way I do. Even though this might not exactly answer the original question, it might help someone else do their project better.

I honestly feel that most residential work, even electrical, is within the abilities of your average DIYer. They just need a bit of advice from those of us who've been doing it for years, and more importantly, not be afraid to ask for it. Though it was many years ago, there was a time when I picked up my first tool, and went to work. 

Rob


----------



## FORD11 (Apr 19, 2008)

*To LawnGuy and Joba Fett*

I can not help but think that this thread started because of my post asking about my mom's roof. If I am right then I do not believe that this website is a place to find any reputable advice or instruction. I would tend to agree with you that there are people out there that like to take shortcuts and do things cheap, even if the cost is quality. But, normally, homeowners are the ones who want it done right, it is the contractors who take the shortcuts to make the extra buck thinking that they are dealing with a naive homeowner who has no knowledge of what is going on. Once again, the reason I posted my original post on here looking for advice was that I needed to know how to do it CORRECTLY!!! I do not want to take any shortcuts whatsoever, but, completely tearing the top half of her house off is not the answer, even I know that.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

FORD11 said:


> I can not help but think that this thread started because of my post asking about my mom's roof. If I am right then I do not believe that this website is a place to find any reputable advice or instruction....


Ford,

Sorry, but youy are incorrect in your assumption that the original poster was targeting you. 

Look at the date of the original post in this thread. It is 4/15. You posted your question about your mom's roof on 4/19. 

It was a general post not necessarily directed at any one person...


----------



## moneymgmt (Apr 30, 2007)

At the end of the day, you can't prevent stupid people from doing stupid things; and we all know there are plenty of stupid people in this world. While most people like being told what they want to hear somtimes there is a harsh truth to the misguided work in our projects, and it takes another set of eyes/ears to tell us what might be done differently. I was ready to put in an all new shower valve when someone asked if I had checked the cartridge.... cart before the horse? He was absolutely correct.

Part of the problem with the internet is that I can't see who you, the "pro" are. Maybe you are a licensed, reputable, seasoned, contractor but let me tell you, I cetainly think twice about your advice when you're submitting replies at 10am, 1pm, 3pm, and so on through the day. If you're so good why wouldn't you be out working? There are certainly some people on here who dish out advice that is not warranted, and ocassionally off point. So maybe I do want a second opinion, don't be offended. Mainly those who post in EVERY forum are the ones I want second opinions on. Sparky, I mean no offense to you when I use you as an example here, when you pick a name like "LawnGuy", I find it difficult to take advice on every aspect of homebuilding from you. I feel like I should be taking fertilizer advice, not how to wire my house advice.

Granted, there are some posts on here that just scream "over my head" and I am glad when most people just avoid them. I personally, sincerely appreciate those who do offer their time-tested knowledge, even when the advice is "you're screwed". Now I'm off to the construction forum to post an inquiry for a second opinion on what a drywall contractor recommended.......


----------



## FORD11 (Apr 19, 2008)

*You are correct*

I did not notice the date before. My apologies. I made an incorrect assumption based on other comments that were made by these two guys.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

moneymgmt said:


> .....Maybe you are a licensed, reputable, seasoned, contractor but let me tell you, I cetainly think twice about your advice when you're submitting replies at 10am, 1pm, 3pm, and so on through the day. If you're so good why wouldn't you be out working? .....


First off, I am not offended by the point you make.

Secondly, to answer your "question":

I and others, Like Ed the Roofer, spend alot of time in the office. You see, we have workers in the field. 
My personal situation: I have a business partner (good friend and biz. partner), we also have workers and "project fore-persons". My job: Now-a-days, I primarily do administrative work in our business; estimating, budgeting, expense tracking, manage workers, make tele calls, oversee projects, plan, coordinate, inspect jobs, meet with clients, etc. 
So, on an average week, I am in the office anywhere from 40% to as much as 90% of the time. Otherwise, I am on the road, with a cell phone and laptop, that both have internet-access.

So, because I, or others, may be post, at times, during the mid-day, doesn't mean we are not busy juggling work and clients.

(Incidently, I know the industry is slow in many sectors, but we have been straight out slammed with work - we took on 2 more workers last month, and we regularly are forced to turn down projects)


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> First off, I am not offended by the point you make.
> 
> Secondly, to answer your "question":
> 
> ...


 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

*Moneymgmt*

I have 2 kids, a husband, a home, and a job. I often hear people say "you must have a lot of time on your hands to be renovating your basement."

I have absolutely no time on my hands whatsoever, but because I enjoy doing it, I find the time. 

Just like a lot of professionals that post on this forum and members. They simply enjoy it, or they would not be doing it.

As a member of this forum, I am very grateful for the expertise that is dispensed both from the professionals and the diyers. If it were not for them, I would not have been able to renovate my basement.

Moneymgmt.....I think Atlantic has "managed his money" very well, that's why he can post on this forum any time he wants.


----------



## moneymgmt (Apr 30, 2007)

*whoa back up the boat*

What I said was not a directed personal attack on anyone so please don't make it into one. Atlantic has helped me with more than a few situations and I am grateful. He is the first person I hope replies to many of my queries and the last person I need a second opinion against. He and a handfull of others have given enough well founded and unbiased advice that I really don't care how they personally or professionally spend their time. I too own a small business (financial if you couldn't guess) but nothing is more fun than taking on a massive home improvement project in my free time. Some days at the desk, some days on the road; I get that. 

I'll still believe there are people who post on here as "professionals" that I wouldn't take advice on much anything from. I'm sorry if you read that sentence and think you're one of them. I truly didn't intend it to be directed at anyone specific.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Money,

Don't worry about it. Like I said, I wasn't offended and I didn't take it personal. I understood your point. 

I was just making a statement for the sake explaining why and how, some of us are able to post during the day.

No worries...


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

moneymgmt said:


> What I said was not a directed personal attack on anyone so please don't make it into one. Atlantic has helped me with more than a few situations and I am grateful. He is the first person I hope replies to many of my queries and the last person I need a second opinion against. He and a handfull of others have given enough well founded and unbiased advice that I really don't care how they personally or professionally spend their time. I too own a small business (financial if you couldn't guess) but nothing is more fun than taking on a massive home improvement project in my free time. Some days at the desk, some days on the road; I get that.
> 
> I'll still believe there are people who post on here as "professionals" that I wouldn't take advice on much anything from. I'm sorry if you read that sentence and think you're one of them. I truly didn't intend it to be directed at anyone specific.


Money, you must have misunderstood my post. I didn't accuse you of attacking anyone. I was just stating an opinion.


----------

